# IE freeze when displaying portal page



## Mbmax (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi there.
Since a few days i'm experiencing freeze problem with the portal under IE 7 and firefox 3.5.5 (with adblock plus disabled).
I'm wondering if the "Sponsored Links" box (when you are not logged) on top left is not guilty in this story ?

Someone else with the same freezing bug ?


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 1, 2010)

no problems here

using FF (3.5.6) and Chrome (I never use IE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you tried logged off ? The sponsored links box appear only if you are logged off.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep, just tried it

No problems here (unless you mean that very short freeze when it's loading the ads?)


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure ! That's it !
But the very short freeze takes about 45 seconds or sometimes more under IE !!!


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 1, 2010)

Just tried it with IE

and it hangs quite a long time, just as you said.

another reason to not use IE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: it always seems to hang when it tries to load http://files.adbrite.com/mb/images/green-d...line-006600.gif (which is empty if you click it ...)


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 1, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Just tried it with IE
> 
> and it hangs quite a long time, just as you said.
> 
> ...


Yup it hang's a long time  , i had google chrome on my PC and there is the same problem .On firefox you doesn't have that problem ..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep. Same thing happened to me.

Not anymore.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2010)

use firefox IE sux


----------



## XWolf (Jan 2, 2010)

Or Opera, or Orca, or even Chrome!


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, i know IE sucks but it's the most used Internet browser in the world
I hope Costello will check a little the code that display the sponsored links because it's probably good on firefox, opera or chrome but not on IE.
I'm not the only one to have this issue as i can see.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 2, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Yeah, i know *IE sucks* but it's the *most used Internet browser* in the world
> I hope Costello will check a little the code that display the sponsored links because it's probably good on firefox, opera or chrome but not on IE.
> I'm not the only one to have this issue as i can see.


that's enough to make you use IE?get Firefox,you'll *never* regret it


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't need any advice on what i should use. The fact is here we have a problem on IE.
When i have a computer that doesn't start, i don't go to the shop buy another one, i repair it. It's my job.
I just ask here the webmaster to check his code and repair it (if it's possible) so it works for all kind of browsers.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 2, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Yeah, i know IE sucks but it's the *most used Internet browser in the world*
> I hope Costello will check a little the code that display the sponsored links because it's probably good on firefox, opera or chrome but not on IE.
> I'm not the only one to have this issue as i can see.



Eh, no it's not. Firefox is. Even IE6, 7, and 8 put together have less users than Firefox. Source.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, statistics are awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i think you don't get the point here, it's not a thread to say i WANT to use IE to display GBAtemp and nothing else, but my IE can't display GBAtemp properly because of sponsored links.
I'm pretty sure it's a small bug in the webmaster code that he will found quickly if he check it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to him if he read this post.


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2010)

It's not the "Sponsored Links" box, it's the green hyperlink advert thingymajigs.






As somebody pointed out on page one, it freezes when trying to load those (tbh they should probably be removed, I don't mind boxes with links in but when they start to infiltrate actual content it gets annoying).


----------



## Thoob (Jan 2, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Yeah, statistics are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But why do you use IE! It's a piece of _absolute crap_! Firefox, Chrome, etc., are better in *EVERY SINGLE WAY!* You can even get an IE theme for Firefox if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 2, 2010)

Seems that you don't get the point. I'm not here to complain i can't use IE because i'm a fan of this shit, i'm just here to report a bug that probably most of internet users got when they came to portal without be logged in.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Websites should work properly on ALL browsers - not just selected ones. A lot of people still use IE, and as such webmasters should ensure pages load properly for those too. 

Sick and tired of people shouting 'to switch browser' when it's usually the website's neglectful coding thats at fault.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I sometimes use IE because of InPrivate Browsing. 

I've yet to find a Firefox add-on that allows me to do the same thing.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi there.
Since a few days i'm experiencing freeze problem with the portal under IE 7 and firefox 3.5.5 (with adblock plus disabled).
I'm wondering if the "Sponsored Links" box (when you are not logged) on top left is not guilty in this story ?

Someone else with the same freezing bug ?


----------



## Elritha (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree sites should work with IE. Only for the fact it is still the most popular used browser. Some webmasters have to resort to shoddy hacks to get pages to work in IE, simply because Microsoft refuses to follow all web standards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Revolutionize said:
			
		

> I've yet to find a Firefox add-on that allows me to do the same thing.



Doesn't Firefox 3.5 have Private Browsing mode built in?


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 2, 2010)

1. Run the Acid3 test on Internet Exploder
2. Run the Acid3 test on the DSi Web Browser.

IE gets ~30/100. My DSi gets 59/100. Sad, eh? The DSi is more standards complient than IE.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 2, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Doesn't Firefox 3.5 have Private Browsing mode built in?


I think so
Ctrl + Shift + P should activate it


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there still people wo use IE6 ...


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 2, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> 1. Run the Acid3 test on Internet Exploder
> 2. Run the Acid3 test on the DSi Web Browser.
> 
> IE gets ~30/100. My DSi gets 59/100. Sad, eh? The DSi is more standards complient than IE.


Dude the people of M $ have done this extra so when people make's the site in a IE databese it's possible that browsers like firefox , chrome etc doesn't display the webpage correctly . So those people who using IE Stay away from the other
browser because some of the website won't work in other browser .

And people who use IE are just looking for something that works , and don't care about it .


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 3, 2010)

Olyfes said:
			
		

> macgeek417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just stupid. You just hate Microsoft. Why the heck would Microsoft intentionally do that so webpages don't display properly.

Your grammar is not coherent. Don't substitute Microsoft with M$. That's just being fucking lazy. You remind me of this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Olyfes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



m$ whore much


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm very surprised to see that this thread doesn't seems to interest GBAtemp's webmaster.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This problem is still here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me it's the "Sponsored link" code part that needs to be checked (guest browsing).


----------



## Law (Jan 4, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I'm very surprised to see that this thread doesn't seems to interest GBAtemp's webmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



send a PM to costello with a link to the thread, he's pretty busy though apparently so it might take a while.

(It's also not in the right forum which is probably why staff haven't paid it much attention)


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh ! i see. I ask a moderator to move it in forum bugs section.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a workaround for IE users until the webmaster find the right code for Sponsored links box.
As we can't use something like adblock plus, we have to tell IE that adbrite.com is a restricted site.
Go to Tools menu, click Internet Options.
Click the Security tab :






Select Restricted site icon and click Sites 
Add this :

```
http://adbrite.com
```
Close window and click OK to close Internet Options window.
Enjoy the portal without any hangs.


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 4, 2010)

i think that web designers should no longer code for use with IE and only code for good browsers like opera and firefox


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 4, 2010)

I mainly use Firefox but also Internet Explorer. I'm not "racist" and as i have already said in this thread, good internet browsers are for now not the most used in the world.


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 4, 2010)

people that use IE use it because they dont know there are browsers out there that can protect them and preform better


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 4, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> i think that web designers should no longer code for use with IE and only code for good browsers like opera and firefox


For a web designer it would be foolhardy to deliberately create a page that you know does not work in a particular browser, regardless of which one it is. Any known browser failure reduces the audience that will view your content. You can't deny, for an online shop that would be pretty dumb, and most authors see their content as important as this moneymaking example. 

If you were going to deliberately omit one then IE would be the worst choice, Windows is the primary OS sold pre-installed on new computers and thus IE is the default browser at point of sale. There are many people out there who don't care to trouble themselves wondering if their browser is any good, as long as it works they don't care. This is a pretty large segment to ignore.

IE's bizarre behaviour is not entirely a grand conspiracy, it's partly due to the leftovers of "Quirks mode". The idea was to make webpage authoring accessible to non-technical people by forgiving minor mistakes in the code and trying to fill in the gaps. Instead it created a standards-compliance mess. I think you can force IE into standards mode anyway by declaring a strict doctype at the start of the page code, though don't quote me that that works every time (I think there's still a few things it mucks up but it fixes many of IE's guessing games).


----------



## Davess (Jan 8, 2010)

Chrome loads all pages in under 3 sec for me, also never crashes


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm having problems with the hang up my self..... in firefox. So stop the bitching about switching browsers. Lets just try to get the script changed. K thxs.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 14, 2010)

Just tested today by removing *.adbrite.com from my restricted sites, and the portal page still hangs for guests.
Anybody to tell Costello to check this ? I have tried by PM and no answer ... -_-


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 17, 2010)

Something has been done ?
I have tested again today and now it's ok (with a small hang).
The only thing that has changed since my last test is the AKAIO 1.5.1 news is no longer in front page.


----------

